

Define your personal leadership brand in 5 steps - wallflower
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/03/define_your_personal_leadershi.html

======
nollidge
I don't get this. I don't get the whole "personal branding" movement. Why the
fuck can't people be themselves? Explore. Make things. Meet people. Love
yourself and others. Continuously be improving yourself, of course, but...
this sort of discourse is just robotic and inhuman and tone-deaf to the actual
experience of the wonderful universe around us.

I'm afraid I can't be more pointed in my criticism because I can't fathom the
mindset of a person who would ever find this advice useful.

~~~
wallflower
Good feedback. I don't take everything I read at face value. In fact, for this
article I didn't focus on the personal branding. I liked the idea of defining
what you want to be in 12 months (for me: being able to execute on beautiful
and functional mobile apps). Didn't really give much thought to where they say
once you define your brand, share it with others. Nothing is black and white -
all advice is biased, take from it what you will.

------
dnewcome
Once I got to the part in the article where they started combining the terms
like `Independently innovative' I thought that this is ripe for a `personal
leadership brand generator' site.

------
lolamo
The crap that MBAs come up with is unbelievable. I am fed up of this insane
bullshit that can apply to anything and everything when told with a straight
face. Scamsters all of them.

